# First gravity release bench press



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

That's brilliant.


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Very cool.. I'd buy one if I was rich enough!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Quite clever and could be useful for short arses as the bench height is adjustable.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Brilliant! The man deserves to make a lot of money.... should really be a staple bit of kit in commercial gyms...


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Brilliant! The man deserves to make a lot of money.... *should really be a staple bit of kit in commercial gyms...*


agreed, I never try a 1rep max any more. Not the type of person to bother blokes in the gym. Would like to know where i am tbh


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

interesting but hes essentially just reinventing the wheel as a power rack dose everything this bench does









power racks should replace all benches and squat racks in gyms imo

EDIT - probably should have watched more than the first half of the video before commenting

guess it does make for a good addition given the height adjustment option


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

swole troll said:


> interesting but hes essentially just reinventing the wheel as a power rack dose everything this bench does
> 
> View attachment 114788
> 
> ...


I would say a power rack is safer. If you drop the weight with a power rack you have bars to catch it but it would hit your chest with this bench.

I do agree with you on the power rack. The space a squat rack or flat bench station take up a power rack could fill and is more useful.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Thought that guy with the epic fail was going to die. Bet he has a bar shaped crater in his face now.


----------

